# Great Scampi Recipe



## FincaPerlitas (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, I'm a new member. To get off to a good start, I thought I'd share one of my "go-to" recipes. 

There was a thread a couple of months ago asking for a good scampi recipe. Here's mine! 

Rather than trying to revive an old thread, I was advised to start a new one.

*Scampi Sauce*

2 Tbsp butter
2 Tbsp olive oil
2 Tbsp shallots, minced
2-3 cloves garlic, minced
1/3 cup parsley, chopped
1/4 cup dry white wine
1/2 cup chicken broth
2-3 Tbsp lemon juice
Salt and pepper to taste

Saute shallots, garlic and 1/2 the parsley in butter and oil. Add wine and chicken broth. Reduce and refrigerate. When ready to use, reheat and add lemon juice, remaining parsley, and salt and pepper to taste.

*NOTE:* I use this with jumbo shrimp and scallops (U6 to U10) and with yellowtail snapper. With all of them, I dredge the seafood lightly in seasoned flour then dip in a thin egg wash (the idea is to coat them just enough for the sauce to adhere) and saute quickly in clarified butter, then finish in a hot oven. In a home kitchen, omit the last step and finish them on the stovetop. In the earlier thread, some asked how to make the sauce thicker. I like the consistency as it is, but the best way to thicken it is by adding a little bechamel sauce. Enjoy!


----------



## pdswife (Nov 13, 2008)

OH BOY!!!!

I know what our Saturday dinner is going to be!  I think I'll get some shrimp and scallops too!

THANKS!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks fabulous.  I'm thinking this would work well with thin filets like flounder/sole or skate wing as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Luvs2Cook (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm also a new member... thanks for sharing that, I'll be sure to try it soon!


----------



## chilichip (Nov 28, 2008)

*?*

what is skate wing  ?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 28, 2008)

"Skate wing" is the only palatably edible part of "Skate", which is a fish.  They're also known as "rays" & have a flat body with a wide "wing" on either side.  The "wings" are the portion that are eaten.  While the wings don't have any bones, the meat is attached to large thin cartilage.  Luckily, when you find skate wing in the store, this cartilage has almost always already been removed for you.

What's left is a wide thin piece, or filet, of delicious, mild, delicate white meat - similar to other mild white fish like sole or flounder in taste.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Nov 28, 2008)

I haven't seen it done recently but, years ago, fishermongers used to punch out circles from skate wing with a piece of pipe and sell them as scallops. Most people didn't know the difference.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 28, 2008)

No, that isn't done anymore.

Back in the days when skate was still considered a "trash" fish, there were a few rumors floating around that some unscrupulous fishmongers practiced this, but once skate wing became popular & started competing with scallops pricewise, it obviously no longer made any sense.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 28, 2008)

I really love scampi FP, looks like a easy and adaptable recipe.
Hey Breeze, is there viable market for skate down there in VA?
I'm only a few miles up the road from you and I seldom see it at the markets here.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 28, 2008)

John - the two market chains where I've nearly always been able to buy it are "Whole Foods" & "Wegmans".  Freshness/quality & price have always been excellent.  Wegmans has had some really nice pieces in their seafood case these past several weeks, although if I were going to drive any sort of distance just for that I'd probably call first.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot  for your  delicious  recipe!!!)


----------



## Arwen (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks a  lot  for  sharing with  us  this  tasty  recipe,I'll  prepare it  very  soon.. in the maenwhile  I've cooked  my homemade bread,I'll  try  to translate it  for  all  of  you  as soon as possible!


----------



## sattie (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks yummy.. .copied and saved!


----------



## AliceNashville (Jun 30, 2009)

Saving this one. Sounds great!


----------

